# La Spaziale S5 Espresso Machine



## debbieseag (Mar 23, 2011)

We are in the process of setting up a new coffee shop and cookie bar. Have been looking at the La Spaziale machines - can anyone let us know if they are as good as they say in the product leaflets?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty reliable workhorses and work in a number of high volume locations

Plenty of service engineers and parts availability too

What sort of volume have you got in mind?


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Good, really solid and reliable machines. Once used an S5 (2 group) and Mahlkonig K30 Vario to go through 62kg in 3 days at a festival - it makes me chuckle when people say you need 3 groups!


----------



## debbieseag (Mar 23, 2011)

Volume will probably be up to 200 cups per day - both take out and sit in, but we want a really reliable and good looking machine and really like the look of the spaziale


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, it'll handle that in an hour given the chance.

Easy machines to work with.

The only downside (for me) is the 53mm baskets. I just prefer the weight of my 58mm tampers. 53mm ones always feel a little light


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Debbie, I am of course biased as we sell them but we decided mainly on La Spaziale because of the reliability, the look, the ease of work and the stability. I really like the 53mm baskets actually and think it does a lot good to the coffee and it makes it easier to tamp.

Drop me a pm if you need more info please.

Good luck with everything!

Youri


----------

